
Java's drawn-out death - nefitty
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/know-your-language-the-slow-flickering-star-death-of-java-part-one
======
jsalit
I don't feel like this article does a good job making its case. Java won't
live or die with Oracle. Along with the language spec and non-Oracle
implementations being available, there are other (arguably more influential)
companies still putting huge amounts of money behind Java tech; e.g., Google
and IBM.

------
Randgalt
BS - Java 9 is well on it's way. Java will live long.

------
SNvD7vEJ
LOL:ed, and stopped reading after this statement:

"Running a Java program is slower because it has this whole extra step."

Seriously?

~~~
nefitty
The articles are simplified for a general audience. I think Motherboard tries
hard to keep things digestible so as to let people dip their toes into the
deep, cold pool of nerdom.

------
ionised
I read the whole thing and didn't catch any explanation of _how and why_ Java
is about to die.

What did I miss?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Every tenth article posted is about the death of something-or-other. Its a
clickbait way of getting attention by poking sticks at a big name and claiming
"the emperor has no cloths" or whatnot.

You didn't miss anything.

